#     3.4
8.7

          .   1      "   ",    .      ?    " ",     ""    ?

  !!!   :Dezl:

----------

F4 ?      ?

----------

F4     ,  ,      :Embarrassment: 

        ,     ""   ""   :Frown:

----------

,      .
    ,   : CtrL+        ,  ,   .
    ,        ,       . :Smilie:

----------

**, 
 !!! 
  " "

----------

